# Left Coast Cycles Venice Santa Monica Ride



## keith kodish (Aug 15, 2017)

Back where Left Coast Cycles began in late 1992. October 14th 2017. Ride starts at 11 a.m. meet at 10a.m. Venice Pier to Santa Monica Pier and back. Great,historic locale,great scenery, too.

Sent from my SM-J700P using Tapatalk


----------



## skiptooth (Sep 14, 2017)

sounds like a fun ride!  I would like to bring my dogs ride; mini vintage trailer ? Richard.....


----------



## keith kodish (Sep 14, 2017)

Yes,please. Meet at the end of the Venice Pier,9-10 a.m. Kickstands up at 11 a.m.

Sent from my SM-J700P using Tapatalk


----------



## keith kodish (Sep 28, 2017)

Coming up real soon. Be there,or be square. Getting Abe ready![emoji847]




Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------

